# Piedmont water level?



## The Muskyman (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi guys, new to the area, my question is what does the lake level need to be to get a 19v Targa in the lake? I have been watching and seen before all the snow melt it has been at 908 winter pool and 910 currently although I’m sure it still has ice as of today.
Just trying to get an idea of where the level needs to be to safely get it off and back on the trailer, and what ramp would be best? I have launched at both ramps before draw down. 

thx guys


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Will be a while before you can launch at the marina. Reynolds road will likely be useable as soon as it opens up


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Was just down there today to check on the camper. I was told at the marina that the waters up a foot but they need at least another 2 feet before the launch will be usable. I'd say the lake is still about 90% iced over. Hopefully this warm weather will thaw it out quick. I should have waited another couple weeks before heading down because now I'm ansty to get out there.


----------



## The Muskyman (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks guys, yeah I’m so ready to get back out on the boat fishing. I just don’t want to drive over with the boat only to find I can’t launch it or even worse get all fouled up trying to.


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

You can always call the marina before heading out as well. They've always been really helpful.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

March on piedmont is AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I guarantee that piedmont filled up pretty good this weekend. I was out there Friday to Monday at our camp and we still had a good bit of snow around. After the rain Sunday, all the snow was gone and you could hear was the near by little creek rushing with water. I will be back out there this weekend and plan to fish a little bit between doing work around the camp.


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

According to this website it's only a little more than a foot shy of summer pool already. That's as of 8 this morning. Not sure about the ice situation though.






Water Management - Huntington District - U.S. Army Corps of Engineers


Water Management - Huntington District - USACE




www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

wink8328 said:


> According to this website it's only a little more than a foot shy of summer pool already. That's as of 8 this morning. Not sure about the ice situation though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I saw in our cove, ice was melting fast. Comparing friday evening to sunday evening there was a lot more open water. Looks like hardwater season is over, time to bring on the real fishing..lol


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Outstanding! I hope to be down at the campsite Sunday thru Wednesday next week.


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

I plan on being there 8th-10th if ice is mostly gone. Please post if anyone has more current ice reports. Thanks!


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Boats launching from Piedmint marina today. I was on Tappan and watched the ice receed. Spring is here.


----------



## The Muskyman (Feb 26, 2021)

Fishin365 said:


> Boats launching from Piedmint marina today. I was on Tappan and watched the ice receed. Spring is here.


----------



## The Muskyman (Feb 26, 2021)

Good news! wonder how muddy the water is?


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Music to my ears!


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Great!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fishin365 said:


> Boats launching from Piedmint marina today. I was on Tappan and watched the ice receed. Spring is here.


How muddy was tappan


----------

